# Crayfish ID



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Can someone ID these for me, they are a few months old. Around 2 inches.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

if not the self cloning marble crayfish and stays dwarf size like CPO then its dwarf cajun crayfish


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

tyty, no chance its an electric blue crayfish?


----------

